# My Collection



## Shavwi (May 30, 2006)

I don't have as much as some of you guys, but I think I have a pretty respectable collection considering I basically just started with MAC in January!

Lipsticks:
Sharp Beige
Plumful
Russian Red
Pink Plaid
Snob
Politely Pink
Lovelorn
Bombshell
Florabundi
Fashionably Fuchsia
Media
Cosmo
Isabella Blow
Pervette
Y 

Lip Pencils:
Spice
Dervish
Subculture
Lure
Cherry
Vino
Magenta

Lipglass:
Enchantress
Negligee
Lust (I have since lost this one)

Lustreglass:
Little VI
Spring Bean

Lipgelee:
Lilacrush
Cellopink
Glosspitality
Lu-Be-Lu
Dewey Jube
Jellybabe
Slicked Pink

Eye Pencils:
Engraved
Prunella
Minted

Fluidlines:
Non-Comformist
Blacktrack
Dipdown

Liquid Last:
Coco Bar
Point Black

 CCB's:
Fuchsia Perfect
Madly Magenta

Blushes:
Sweet William Blushcreme
Dollymix
Loverush

Eyeshadow's:
TailorMade Cool Eyes Palette
Laze Quad - Vanilla, Kid, Shale, Laze
Belle Azure
Felt Blue
Fountainbleu
Cranberry
Flirty Number
Overgrown
Sunday Best
Black Tied
Da Bling

Pigments:
Old Gold
Cool Pink
Pink Opal
Lovely Lily
Goldenaire

TLC's:
Miss Bunny
Tempting Tillie
Daisy Daze
Coquettish Clarice

Others:
Clear Gloss
Clear Lipglass
Y & Kei Lookbox - Soft Mode CCB, Oceanique, Surreal, Motif eyeshadows

I think that's it! All my MAC stuff at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll update when I get more!


----------



## Luxurious (May 30, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Dawn (May 30, 2006)

Great Collection!!  Post a pic some day for us all to see!!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 11, 2006)

Great collection!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

lovely collection..love the lippies u have


----------

